# Life Expectancy of .38 Model 642



## watchyoursix (Apr 30, 2008)

Just curious about the life expectancy of the smith airweight revolvers like the 642. Approx how many rounds till the gun needs to be replaced? Ive heard rumors that the barrell can get worn out really quick with these kinds of guns. Any input? Thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shoot .38's and not near magnum loads and they will last a life time. They can be shot loose with a steady diet of +p's and a lot of range time. The old saying that they are made to be carried a lot and shot a little is not quite true. For someone who is a good pistol shot it's true but you still need to shoot it enough to get good with it. Get it you will not regret it. Everybody should have one j-frame in their collection. :smt1099


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

My 642 has about 500 rounds through it, most of them standard pressure. So far no issues at all. I have owned the weapon for many years and when it was my primary carry gun I would put at least 25 rounds through it every range session.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I just put one of these on layaway tonight at my local gun shop..I opted for the laser sights....

cant wait to shoot it and carry it...

Willy


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

I would think the aluminum frame would crack long before the barrel wears out. So far, I've seen 3 instances of cracked frames on the 642/442 series of guns....all where the barrel is screwed into the frame. I prefer the all-steel snub-nosed guns, even with the increased weight.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

My M38 airweight Bodyguard was purchased in 1969 and it's still tight after thousands of rds of standard 38s and probably a few hundred +ps.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I carried a M-37 for about 10yrs and put about 150 to 200rds through it a month. Other than the holster wear it was still tight and a good shooter. S&W has been making the scandium framed revolvers for a long time. Besides if one does split just send it to them and they will repair or replace it.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Probably longer than ours.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

watchyoursix said:


> Just curious about the life expectancy of the smith airweight revolvers like the 642. Approx how many rounds till the gun needs to be replaced? Ive heard rumors that the barrell can get worn out really quick with these kinds of guns. Any input? Thanks


Baldy makes a good point. I would think the life expectancy of the 642 is your lifetime, since I believe that's the warranty S&W offers on the gun.


----------

